# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  AOC анонсирует новый монитор для бизнеса

## Labs

Компания AOC представляет 5 моделей из новой серии 90. Устройства размером от 24 до 27 дюймов с IPS панелью и широким цветовым охватом ориентированы на требовательных профессиональных пользователей. Специалисты по достоинству оценят дизайнерское решение: отсутствие рамки с трех сторон экрана дает возможность работать в системе из нескольких мониторов, расположенных рядом. Функции AOC для защиты глаз уменьшают дискомфорт долгих часов работы за дисплеем, а высокая энергоэффективность снижает затраты и уменьшает негативные последствия для экологии.  

Мониторы из новой 90-ой серии: отсутствие рамки по трем сторонам экрана и подставка стального цвета 
*Привлекательный и функциональный дизайн*
Новая линейка продуктов для бизнеса от AOC включает в себя модели двух размеров: I2490VXQ и I2490PXQU c диагональю 24 дюйма, а также I2790VQ, I2790PQU и Q2790PQU с 27-дюймовым экраном.

«Безрамочный» дизайн, элегантное оформление подставки и нижней панели в стальном цвете освежает рабочее место. Благодаря почти невидимым рамкам по бокам дисплеи из серии 90 отлично подходят для работы в системе из нескольких мониторов: расположив два или более устройств рядом, пользователь значительно расширяет рабочую площадь. Модели I2490PXQU, I2790PQU и Q2790PQU имеют эргономичную подставку, которая легко отсоединяется без использования дополнительных инструментов. Возможность отрегулировать высоту до 130 мм, угол наклона в диапазоне -5°/+ 25°, поворот -165°/+165° и поворот на шарнире на 90° гарантируют высокий уровень комфорта и соответствие индивидуальным потребностям каждого пользователя.

*Воспроизведение контента с других устройств*
Все дисплеи 90-ой серии созданы на базе современных IPS панелей с широкими углами обзора и высокой точностью цветопередачи. Благодаря охвату цветового пространства sRGB на 100% и NTSC на 90%, новые мониторы передают оттенки без искажения практически под любым углом (до 178°). Флагманская модель Q2790PQU имеет разрешение QHD (2560x1440 пикселей) с возможностью воспроизведения до четырех потоков видео в формате 720p одновременно. Остальные четыре модели оснащены Full HD панелями (1920x1080 пикселей).

Разнообразные интерфейсы, включая DisplayPort, HDMI и VGA, позволяют подключать к монитору любые устройства для просмотра контента в высоком качестве. Встроенные динамики избавляют от необходимости использовать внешние колонки и кабели. Кроме того, модели PQU/PXQU имеют USB 3.0 концентратор, через который пользователь может легко и быстро подключить периферийные устройства. Это особенно актуально, когда сам системный блок расположен под столом.  

*Забота о здоровье и окружающей среде* 
Для тех пользователей, кто проводит долгие часы перед монитором в офисе или дома, серия 90 предлагает режим Low Blue Light. Он уменьшает излучение опасного коротковолнового синего света. Технология Flicker-Free призвана уменьшить усталость и дискомфорт глаз. Принцип технологии состоит в применении постоянного тока (DC) вместо широтно-импульсной модуляции (ШИМ) для управления подсветкой экрана.

Экологичность новых мониторов подтверждена несколькими сертификатами энергоэффективности, такими как Energy Star, EPEAT и TCO. Кроме того, функция E-saver переключает дисплей в режим энергосбережения, если пользователь отдалился от рабочего места. Режим Eco (Eco Mode) адаптирует настройки к различным типам контента (текст, Интернет, игры, просмотр фильма или спортивной трансляции). Среди прочих программных решений, реализованных в серии 90, – AOC Screen+ для разделения рабочего стола на несколько панелей и i-Menu для доступа к меню настроек с помощью мыши.

----------

